# Επιστημονική έρευνα, πολιτική και ηθική



## anef (Nov 4, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Ένα παλιό αλλά χαρακτηριστικό βιβλίο σχετικά με την αντιμετώπιση που είχαν οι επιστήμες (εν προκειμένω η γενετική) στη Σοβιετική Ένωση:
> The Rise and fall of T.D. Lysenko (Zhores Medvedev 1969)
> Ένα κομμάτι του βιβλίου είναι αφιερωμένο στη συγκλονιστική ιστορία του Νικολάι Βαβίλοφ, ενός σπουδαίου βοτανικού και γενετιστή που βρήκε τον θάνατο στις σοβιετικές φυλακές επειδή το επιστημονικό έργο του κρίθηκε αντεπαναστατικό.



Ποια ακριβώς ήταν λοιπόν η αντιμετώπιση που είχαν οι επιστήμες (και εν προκειμένω η γενετική) στη Σοβιετική Ένωση σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο;


Mod: discussion started here.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 4, 2013)

Όχι τίποτα σπουδαίο: μια σφαίρα στο σβέρκο, φαντάζομαι, σ' ένα σκοτεινό κελί στο υπόγειο της Λουμπιάνκα, ή λιμοκτονία σε κάποιο γκουλάγκ.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 4, 2013)

Disclaimer: Αρχή παραληρήματος



anef said:


> Ποια ακριβώς ήταν λοιπόν η αντιμετώπιση που είχαν οι επιστήμες (και εν προκειμένω η γενετική) στη Σοβιετική Ένωση σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο;



Δεν ξέρω αν ρωτάς επειδή δεν ξέρεις, πάντως θα απαντήσω. 
Για καμιά τριανταπενταριά χρόνια, στην πάλαι ποτέ Σ. Ένωση κυριάρχησε ο λεγόμενος λισενκοϊσμός, μια εσφαλμένη επιστημονική θεωρία που ονομάστηκε έτσι από τον εμπνευστή της Τροφίμ Λισένκο και βασιζόταν σε παλαιότερες ιδέες του Ζαν Μπατίστ Λαμάρκ περί κληρονόμησης των επίκτητων χαρακτηριστικών. Ο Λισένκο παρουσίαζε τη θεωρία του ως αντίπαλο δέος στη γενετική, την οποία χαρακτήριζε δυτική, αστική ψευδοεπιστήμη.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο ότι στα μισά του 20ου αιώνα κυριάρχησε στη Σ. Ένωση ένα πλέγμα επιστημονικών ιδέων που είχε καταδειχθεί πασιφανώς εκατό χρόνια νωρίτερα ότι δεν έστεκαν. Αυτό είναι το λιγότερο (όχι ότι είναι λίγο). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όσοι επιστήμονες είχαν το θάρρος να αντισταθούν στον Λισένκο και να υπερασπιστούν τη γενετική (με πιο γνωστή περίπτωση τον Νικολάι Βαβίλοφ, που αναφέρω παραπάνω) κατηγορήθηκαν ως αστοί αντεπαναστάτες και κατέληξαν στο εκτελεστικό απόσπασμα, στη Λιουμπιάνκα ή στη Σιβηρία:

From 1934 to 1940, under Lysenko's admonitions and with Stalin's approval, many geneticists were executed (including Isaak Agol, Solomon Levit, Grigorii Levitskii, Georgii Karpechenko and Georgii Nadson) or sent to labor camps. The famous Soviet geneticist Nikolai Vavilov was arrested in 1940 and died in prison in 1943. In 1948, genetics was officially declared "a bourgeois pseudoscience"; all geneticists were fired from their jobs (some were also arrested), and all genetic research was discontinued. 

(Από το προαναφερθέν λήμμα της Wikipedia)

Βέβαια, με τη δεξιά οπορτουνιστική στροφή μετά το 20ο συνέδριο του ΚΚΣΕ, το ρεύμα άρχισε δειλά δειλά να αλλάζει, και οι φυλακισμένοι ή δολοφονημένοι γενετιστές απελευθερώθηκαν ή αποκαταστάθηκαν (τα έχει αυτά τα κακά ο οπορτουνισμός):

Nikita Khrushchev, who claimed to be an expert in agricultural science, also valued Lysenko as a great scientist, and the taboo on genetics continued (but all geneticists were released or rehabilitated posthumously). The ban was only waived in the mid-1960s.

Δεν ξέρω αν σε ενοχλεί το γεγονός ότι γενίκευσα ("η αντιμετώπιση που είχαν _οι επιστήμες_ στη πάλαι ποτέ Σ. Ένωση"), αλλά η απαγόρευση της γενετικής δεν ήταν ένα μεμονωμένο περιστατικό. Η ακαδημαϊκή ελευθερία ήταν γενικότερα ανύπαρκτη στη Σ. Ένωση (όπως και κάθε άλλου είδους ελευθερία, πλην της ελευθερίας να κάνεις ό,τι λέει το Κόμμα). Τώρα, δεν γνωρίζω πολλές λεπτομέρειες γύρω από τις διώξεις ιδεών σε άλλες επιστήμες, αλλά μεταξύ των επιστημονικών κλάδων που επικρίθηκαν ως "ψευδοεπιστημονικοί", "αστικοί", "ιδεαλιστικοί" κλπ περιλαμβάνονταν η κβαντομηχανική και διάφορα πεδία της στατιστικής. Για να μην μιλήσω για τις κατεξοχήν ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες (ιστορία, κοινωνιολογία, κλπ), όπου ήταν εντελώς αδιανόητο για έναν ερευνητή να πάει κόντρα στη γραμμή του Κόμματος. Εντελώς ενδεικτικά εδώ.

Τέλος παραληρήματος.


----------



## anef (Nov 4, 2013)

@ panadeli: Ρώτησα γιατί δεν μπόρεσα να έχω μέσα από το amazon ή το google books πρόσβαση σε αποσπάσματα του ίδιου του βιβλίου ούτε το βρήκα σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή κάπου. Η περίληψη του amazon στην οποία παρέπεμψες δεν ξέρω αν είναι αντιπροσωπευτική του βιβλίου, επειδή όμως φάνηκε να το έχεις διαβάσει είπα να σε ρωτήσω. Άρα, δεν με ενόχλησε κάτι. 

Τα περί παραληρήματος δεν ξέρω γιατί τα επαναλαμβάνετε και ποια ευχαρίστηση αντλείτε απ' αυτή την επανάληψη -προσωπικά το βρίσκω λίγο αστείο, αλλά ΟΚ, ο καθένας κάνει ό,τι καταλαβαίνει.

Αναγκαστική διακοπή εδώ, θα επανέλθω αργότερα.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 4, 2013)

Ναι, το έχω διαβάσει το βιβλίο, το είχα αγοράσει μεταχειρισμένο από το άμαζον. 

Το περί παραληρήματος το έβαλα επειδή κάποια στιγμή ένα ανάλογο κείμενο του Κώστα σχετικά με την αντιμετώπιση που τύγχαναν οι απεργοί στο ανατολικό μπλοκ είχε χαρακτηριστεί παραλήρημα (από εσένα αν θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος), οπότε είπα να βγάλω από τον κόπο όποιον θα ήθελε να μου ασκήσει μια τέτοιου είδους κριτική. Αν το βρίσκεις αστείο επειδή δεν κρίνεις ότι αυτά που γράφω παραπάνω είναι όντως παραλήρημα, τότε χαίρομαι πολύ για αυτό.


----------



## anef (Nov 5, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Το περί παραληρήματος το έβαλα επειδή κάποια στιγμή ένα ανάλογο κείμενο του Κώστα σχετικά με την αντιμετώπιση που τύγχαναν οι απεργοί στο ανατολικό μπλοκ είχε χαρακτηριστεί παραλήρημα (από εσένα αν θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος), οπότε είπα να βγάλω από τον κόπο όποιον θα ήθελε να μου ασκήσει μια τέτοιου είδους κριτική. Αν το βρίσκεις αστείο επειδή δεν κρίνεις ότι αυτά που γράφω παραπάνω είναι όντως παραλήρημα, τότε χαίρομαι πολύ για αυτό.



Λάθος θυμάσαι. Το κείμενο του Κώστα που χαρακτήρισα παραληρηματικό δεν ήταν καθόλου «ανάλογο» με ό,τι έγραψες εδώ και δεν είχε σχέση με απεργούς. 

Για τις επιστήμες και συγκεκριμένα για την περίπτωση Βαβίλοφ: η εντύπωση που αποκόμισα εγώ διαβάζοντας εκτενή αποσπάσματα του βιβλίου του Peter Pringle με τον εύγλωττο τίτλο _The Murder of Nikolai Vavilov: The Story of Stalin's Persecution of One of the Great Scientists of the Twentieth Century_ (εύγλωττο με την έννοια ότι καθόλου φιλοσοβιετικό δεν είναι το βιβλίο, το αντίθετο) και παρακολουθώντας αυτήν τη σχετική συζήτηση, είναι αρκετά διαφορετική.

Ο Βαβίλοφ, το αντίπαλον δέος του Λισένκο, όχι μόνο δεν διωκόταν, αλλά κατείχε υψηλόβαθμες θέσεις σε όλη την περίοδο κατά την οποία βρισκόταν ο Λένιν στην εξουσία και για περίπου 10 χρόνια επί Στάλιν (Σοβιετική Ένωση ήταν κι αυτές οι περίοδοι, όχι πλανήτης Άρης). Σε όλη αυτή την περίοδο οι σοβιετικοί χρηματοδοτούσαν όλα τα ταξίδια του στο εξωτερικό (Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς της επιστήμης του τον χαρακτηρίζει στη συζήτηση ο συνομιλητής του Πρινγκλ) σε μια περίοδο που τα οικονομικά της ΕΣΣΔ μόνο ανθηρά δεν ήταν. Ο Βαβίλοφ, λοιπόν, ταξίδεψε στη Βόρεια Αφρική, το Αφγανιστάν, τη Νότια Αμερική και αλλού, με σκοπό να συλλέξει σπόρους φυτών που θα ήταν κατάλληλοι για την αντιμετώπιση των λιμών στη χώρα του αλλά και γενικότερα. Ο Πρινγκλ δε, τον περιγράφει μάλλον ευχαριστημένο από το επίπεδο της επιστήμης του και τις δυνατότητες έρευνας που είχε στην ΕΣΣΔ, ενώ η περιγραφή που δίνεται για τον αμερικανό Χέρμαν Μίλλερ, γενετιστή και συνεργάτη του Βαβίλοφ, που προσκαλείται να εργαστεί στο Λένιγκραντ είναι από τον βιογράφο του η εξής: 

The offer was 'an opportunity to do research Muller had only dreamed he might do. Full-time research, a large graduate program, the backing of Vavilov, one of the most powerful men of science in the USSR - all this could not be passed up'. 

Όλα αυτά το 1933. Τα πράγματα, βέβαια, όντως δεν πήγαν καλά για τον Βαβίλοφ: έπεσε σε δυσμένεια και τελικά συνελήφθη με τις κατηγορίες της κατασκοπείας και της αντι-σοβιετικής δράσης (και όχι για τις επιστημονικές θέσεις του, οι οποίες όμως είναι πολύ πιθανό να έπαιξαν ρόλο στη δυσπιστία που υπήρχε απέναντί του) το 1940. Ο Πρινγκλ στο βίντεο που έδωσα παραπάνω υποστηρίζει ότι οι αιτίες γι' αυτή τη δυσπιστία ήταν πολλές: μια γενικότερη τάση παραμερισμού των παλιών αστών επιστημόνων και αντικατάστασής τους από προλετάριους, η δυσπιστία της ΕΣΣΔ απέναντι στις σχέσεις με το εξωτερικό (τη δεκαετία του '30 με την τεράστια στρατιωτική μηχανή των Ναζί να ετοιμάζεται για επίθεση κατά της ΕΣΣΔ και με τις δυτικές δυνάμεις να ανοίγουν το δρόμο του Χίτλερ, η δυσπιστία αυτή δεν ήταν και τόσο παράξενη), η αποτυχία του Βαβίλοφ να έχει τα αποτελέσματα που υποσχέθηκε όσον αφορά την αντιμετώπιση των λιμών (αν και ο Πρινγκλ λέει πως το διάστημα ήταν πολύ σύντομο για τέτοια αποτελέσματα), ορισμένες επιτυχίες των προσπαθειών του Λισέκνο, αλλά και το γεγονός ότι τη συγκεκριμένη δεκαετία η γενετική ταυτίζεται με τη χρήση της στη Δύση: την ευγονική, τις στειρώσεις και τις ρατσιστικές πρακτικές που αυτές συνεπάγονταν. Αυτός ο παράγοντας φαίνεται να έπαιξε καθοριστικό ρόλο:

Muller [ο συνεργάτης του Βαβίλοφ] had flirted with eugenics and one of the Soviet's ideologues' central arguments against Mendel [στους νόμους του οποίου βασίζονταν Μίλλερ και Βαβίλοφ, σε αντίθεση με τον λαμαρκιστή Λισένκο] and geneticists was its use by the eugenics movement. 

και 

The Kremlin had banned the topic of eugenics on the grounds that it could be used to promote racist policies - as Hitler was doing with his Eugenics Sterilization Act. 

Το ζήτημα, λοιπόν, δεν αφορούσε απλώς μια θεωρητική συζήτηση αλλά αντιμετωπιζόταν ως κάτι που είχε πρακτικές συνέπειες για την επιβίωση των ίδιων των σοβιετικών κάτω από πολύ δύσκολες συνθήκες αλλά και τρομακτικές συνέπειες ως προς τις πρακτικές του εφαρμογές στη Δύση. Διαβάζοντας κανείς το γράμμα του Μίλλερ προς το Στάλιν ανατριχιάζει από το πόσο ρατσιστικά θεμελιωμένη ήταν η επιχειρηματολογία του, παρότι ο ίδιος ήταν σοσιαλιστής.

Όλα αυτά είναι, νομίζω, ενδεικτικά για το ιστορικό πλαίσιο της «υπεράσπισης της γενετικής» που αναφέρεις.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2013)

anef said:


> Τα πράγματα, βέβαια, όντως δεν πήγαν καλά για τον Βαβίλοφ: έπεσε σε δυσμένεια και τελικά συνελήφθη με τις κατηγορίες της κατασκοπείας και της αντι-σοβιετικής δράσης (και όχι για τις επιστημονικές θέσεις του, οι οποίες όμως είναι πολύ πιθανό να έπαιξαν ρόλο στη δυσπιστία που υπήρχε απέναντί του) το 1940.



Ευτυχώς που παραδέχεσαι ότι είναι πιθανό οι επιστημονικές θέσεις του να έπαιξαν ρόλο στη δυσπιστία απέναντί του, γιατί λίγο έλειψε να με κάνεις να πιστέψω ότι ο Βαβίλοφ ήταν κατάσκοπος. Πράγμα διόλου απίθανο, βέβαια, διότι η Σ. Ένωση κατά τα φαινόμενα ήταν γεμάτη κατασκόπους: κάτι εκατομμύρια εκτοπίστηκαν στα γκουλάγκ με αυτή την κατηγορία.

Λοιπόν, για να μην κοροϊδευόμαστε, ούτε ο Βαβίλοφ ήταν κατάσκοπος ούτε κανένας άλλος από τους γενετιστές που εκτελέστηκαν ή εξορίστηκαν με αυτήν την κατηγορία. Εξάλλου, η ίδια η Σ. Ένωση αργότερα τους αποκατέστησε, όχι ο πλανήτης Άρης. Το ιστορικό πλαίσιο να το δεχτώ, αλλά το γεγονός ότι ένας ολόκληρος επιστημονικός κλάδος ήταν υπό διωγμόν επειδή και καλά ταυτίστηκε με ναζιστικές πρακτικές δεν είναι δα και σημάδι υγειούς κοινωνίας, ε; Εξάλλου, οι ναζί πέρα από την ευγονική, ασχολήθηκαν και με τη χημεία. Να απαγορεύσουμε την οργανική χημεία επειδή μπορεί κάποια ουσία που θα συνθέσουν να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε θαλάμους αερίων; Επίσης, άκουγαν και Μπαχ. Να απαγορεύσουμε την μπαρόκ μουσική επειδή ο Μπαχ ήταν Γερμανός; Να θυμίσω τον σοσιαλιστικό ρεαλισμό; 

The power of good music to infect the masses has been sacrificed to a petty-bourgeois, "formalist" attempt to create originality through cheap clowning. It is a game of clever ingenuity that may end very badly. The danger of this trend to Soviet music is clear. Leftist distortion in opera stems from the same source as Leftist distortion in painting, poetry, teaching, and science. Petty-bourgeois "innovations" lead to a break with real art, real science and real literature. 

[Από κριτική της όπερας του Σοστακόβιτς, Λαίδη Μακβέθ του Μτσενσκ, που δημοσιεύτηκε στην Πράβντα στις 28 Ιανουρίου 1936.]


Για να επιστρέψω στα της γενετικής, θες δεν θες, οι σύντροφοι της ΕΣΣΔ φυλάκισαν και κατ' ουσίαν δολοφόνησαν έναν από τους σημαντικότερους γενετιστές του 20ου αιώνα, επειδή, στην πάλαι ποτέ ΕΣΣΔ η επιστήμη είχε πολιτικό περιεχόμενο, και επειδή ο Βαβίλοφ τόλμησε να επικρίνει τον Λισένκο, που τότε ήταν το αγαπημένο παιδί του Στάλιν. Και μαζί με αυτόν βέβαια φυλάκισαν και εκτέλεσαν ένα σωρό άλλους. Το γεγονός ότι ο Βαβίλοφ ήταν ένας από τους διαπρεπέστερους επιστήμονες της ΕΣΣΔ, και ότι κατείχε ιδιαίτερα υψηλόβαθμες ακαδημαϊκές θέσεις στη σταδιοδρομία του, όχι μόνο δεν ξεπλένει το έγκλημά τους (όπως μου φαίνεται ότι πας να υπαινιχθείς), αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου το κάνει χειρότερο.

Γράφεις ότι η εντύπωση που αποκόμισες από τις πηγές που ανέτρεξες "είναι αρκετά διαφορετική" από αυτήν που παρουσίασα εγώ. Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις λίγο τι εννοείς; Ποια ακριβώς διαφορετική εντύπωση αποκόμισες; Γιατί εγώ, αν εξαιρέσουμε το ενδεχόμενο ο Βαβίλοφ και οι λοιποί γενετιστές να ήταν όντως κατάσκοποι (που αμφιβάλλω ότι πιστεύεις κάτι τέτοιο), διαβάζοντας αυτά που γράφεις παραπάνω δεν αποκομίζω καμία διαφορετική εντύπωση. Διαβάζω για διώξεις επιστημόνων για πολιτικούς λόγους (τάση παραμερισμού των παλιών αστών επιστημόνων και αντικατάστασής τους από προλετάριους, δυσπιστία της ΕΣΣΔ απέναντι στις σχέσεις με το εξωτερικό, ταύτιση της γενετικής με ναζιστικές πρακτικές). Εσύ διαβάζεις κάτι διαφορετικό;


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2013)

anef said:


> Τα περί παραληρήματος δεν ξέρω γιατί τα επαναλαμβάνετε και ποια ευχαρίστηση αντλείτε απ' αυτή την επανάληψη -προσωπικά το βρίσκω λίγο αστείο, αλλά ΟΚ, ο καθένας κάνει ό,τι καταλαβαίνει.


Καθώς ο πληθυντικός δεν είναι ευγενείας προς τον panadeli, να διευκρινίσω ότι, για λόγους ύφους (αποφυγή επαναλήψεων), δεν έχω επαναλάβει εγώ τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη, τουλάχιστον όχι σ' αυτό το νήμα που άνοιξα. Αν την επανέλαβα, θα την επανέλαβα τότε που ήταν φρέσκια.



anef said:


> Λάθος θυμάσαι. Το κείμενο του Κώστα που χαρακτήρισα παραληρηματικό δεν ήταν καθόλου «ανάλογο» με ό,τι έγραψες εδώ και δεν είχε σχέση με απεργούς.


anef, το λινκ σου δεν οδηγεί στο παραληρηματικό μου κείμενο.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2013)

Χμ, πότε και πού δεν είχε ή έχει η επιστήμη πολιτικό περιεχόμενο; Ή είναι αποδεκτή σήμερα η ευγονική;


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 5, 2013)

Ώστε υπάρχει επιστήμη προλεταριακή και επιστήμη μπουρζουάδικη! Να συμπεράνω ότι υπάρχουν προλεταριακά μαθηματικά, καπιταλιστική χημεία, αντιδραστική ηλεκτρομηχανική, προοδευτική παλαιοντολογία; Μήπως και η σοβιετική ραδιενέργεια, αυτή του Τσερνομπίλ, είναι διαφορετική στη φύση της από την άλλη της Φουκουσίμα; 

Και τι ακριβώς σημαίνει η φράση «έπεσε σε δυσμένεια»; Σε ποιο τομέα των ενεργειών του επιστήμονα _ως επιστήμονα_ περιλαμβάνεται το καθήκον να απολαμβάνει την εύνοια του ενός ή του άλλου; Και τέλος πάντων πώς έρχεται στη συζήτηση μια τέτοια έννοια; Υπονοείται ότι στη Σοβιετική Ένωση άλλοι είχαν την εύνοια και άλλοι τη δυσμένεια κάποιου κυβερνώντος; Τότε σε τι διαφέρει η κατάσταση από οποιαδήποτε άλλη όπου δεσπόζει ο μονάρχης, ο τύραννος, ο Οδηγητής; Σε τέτοιου είδους καθεστώτα ζητά ο μονάρχης να του υποσχεθεί ο μάγος ή ο αλχημιστής το θαύμα, κι αν αποτύχει τον ρίχνει στο μπουντρούμι. Στη φτωχή Ελλαδίτσα μας τέτοιο πράγμα τουλάχιστον δεν γνωρίσαμε. Θυμάμαι που μας υποσχέθηκαν κάποιοι ότι θα προβλέπουν τους σεισμούς και, παρά τα εκατομμύρια που πήραν, δεν παρέδωσαν έργο, αλλά δεν κατέληξαν σε γκουλάγκ.

«Υπεράσπιση της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης», και του σταλινισμού εν προκειμένω, στην Ελλάδα του 2013; Ενδιαφέρον. Δεν το περίμενα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Χμ, πότε και πού δεν είχε ή έχει η επιστήμη πολιτικό περιεχόμενο; Ή είναι αποδεκτή σήμερα η ευγονική;


Νομίζω αυτά είναι θέματα ηθικής της επιστήμης, κι όχι πολιτικής (δλδ το ότι οι πολιτικές μας πεποιθήσεις θα προσδιορίζουν ποιες επιστημονικές θεωρίες θ' αποδεχόμαστε και ποιες όχι· αυτό το κάνουν τα ανελεύθερα σκοταδιστικά καθεστώτα, οι θρησκείες και λοιπές αντεπιστημονικές δυνάμεις).


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2013)

Ηθική και πολιτική, στην πραγματικότητα, είναι πολύ κοντά (η ηθική όχι με τη νεοκαραμανλική έννοια του -ξερωγώ- ήθους, με την έννοια του συστήματος αξιών).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ, σε αυτό, θα συμφωνήσω. Με δεδομένο ότι η επιστήμη δεν αυτοχρηματοδοτείται, έχει αναγκαστικά πολιτικό πρόσημο, το οποίο ορίζεται από τον χρηματοδότη της.


Είναι άλλο να επιλέγει μια πολιτική δύναμη το προς ποιες επιστημονικές κατευθύνσεις θα χρηματοδοτήσει την αντίστοιχη έρευνα, κι άλλο να λέει πως η γη είναι επίπεδη επειδή έτσι το θέλει ο Μέγας Σοφέρ κι ότι όλοι οι επιστήμονες που λένε κάτι άλλο θα καούν στην πυρά — το ποιοι το βρίσκουν λογικό να λειτουργούν έτσι το ανέφερα πιο πάνω, στο #13.



drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν δεν μιλάμε για εφαρμογή σε ανθρώπους, νομίζω ναι, και μάλιστα από συντριπτικές πλειοψηφίες, ακόμη και αν δεν το συνειδητοποιούν. Είναι η πάγια τακτική που χρησιμοποίησε και χρησιμοποιεί η ανθρωπότητα για να βελτιώσει τη διατροφή της, να εξημερώσει και να χρησιμοποιήσει ζώα κ.λπ.


Είπαμε, είναι θέμα ηθικής της επιστήμης. Κάποιες εφαρμογές θεωρούνται χθες/σήμερα/αύριο αποδεκτές, κάποιες άλλες όχι. Κι αυτό είναι ρευστό, διότι η ηθική της επιστήμης μεταβάλλεται κι αυτή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2013)

Επειδή ο Ζάζουλας μοιάζει να απαντάει σε κάτι που δεν υπάρχει, είχα ανεβάσει το επόμενο, που το απέσυρα για να μην μπω σε μια διαδικασία ορολογικής ακρίβειας (καθώς η ευγονική αφορά τη γενετική βελτίωση του ανθρώπινου είδους).



Marinos said:


> Χμ, πότε και πού δεν είχε ή έχει η επιστήμη πολιτικό περιεχόμενο;


Εγώ, σε αυτό, θα συμφωνήσω. Με δεδομένο ότι η επιστήμη δεν αυτοχρηματοδοτείται, έχει αναγκαστικά πολιτικό πρόσημο, το οποίο ορίζεται από τον χρηματοδότη της.



Marinos said:


> Ή είναι αποδεκτή σήμερα η ευγονική;


Όταν δεν μιλάμε για εφαρμογή σε ανθρώπους, νομίζω ναι, και μάλιστα από συντριπτικές πλειοψηφίες, ακόμη και αν δεν το συνειδητοποιούν. Είναι η πάγια τακτική που χρησιμοποίησε και χρησιμοποιεί η ανθρωπότητα για να βελτιώσει τη διατροφή της, να εξημερώσει και να χρησιμοποιήσει ζώα κ.λπ.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 5, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ξανοίγεται η συζήτηση σε άλλα θέματα, σε ποιο βαθμό λόγου χάρη η επιστήμη είναι πολιτική. Φυσικά και είναι πολιτική, _στο βαθμό που είναι πολιτικές οι αποφάσεις και πράξεις ενός ανθρώπου που ζει εν κοινωνία_. Και λοιπόν; Τι μ' αυτό; Συνεπάγεται ότι το κάθε πολιτικό καθεστώς μπορεί να επιλέγει την επιστήμη του; Ρώτησα πριν αν υπάρχουν προλεταριακά μαθηματικά. Αν ναι, τότε τι εμποδίζει να υπάρξει και άρεια βιολογία και μουσουλμανική γυναικολογία; Η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε με το ερώτημα το πώς αντιμετώπισε το καθεστώς Χ τον επιστήμονα Ψ. Και η απάντηση ήταν ότι μέχρι το 1933 ο επιστήμονας (ως επιστήμονας) και η επιστήμη του ήταν ανεκτοί και μετά «έπεσαν σε δυσμένεια». Τι το επιστημονικό εμπεριέχει αυτή η πρόταση;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2013)

Δεν μου αρέσει η έννοια του «πολιτικού προσήμου» στην επιστήμη, πόσο μάλλον η έννοια του πολιτικού _*περιεχομένου*_. Η κατεύθυνση προς την οποία μπορεί να κινηθούν οι επιστημονικές έρευνες μπορεί να επιτάσσεται από το εκάστοτε καθεστώς - εντάξει, αυτό είναι λογικό. Μπορεί ο χρηματοδότης να θέλει έρευνα στον τομέα της χρήσης του υδρογόνου ως εναλλακτικής πηγής ενέργειας, στην βελτιστοποίηση των καλλιεργειών, στην υγεία. Εντάξει, χρηματοδοτείται αυτή η έρευνα εις βάρος ίσως κάποιας άλλης. 

Ωστόσο, ο χρηματοδότης δεν μπορεί να *υπαγορεύσει* τα ευρήματα και τα αποτελέσματα της εκάστοτε επιστημονικής έρευνας, ούτε είναι λογικό να θέτει επιστήμονες σε δυσμένεια επειδή δυσπιστεί απέναντι στα ευρήματά τους. Τι διαφορά έχει δηλαδή το να εκτελείς αγρότες επειδή το μισό στρέμμα γη δεν βγάζει 3 τόνους σιτάρι από το να απειλείς το Γαλιλαίο με εκτέλεση στην πυρά επειδή είπε ότι η γη γυρίζει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, ο χρηματοδότης δεν μπορεί να *υπαγορεύσει* τα ευρήματα και τα αποτελέσματα της εκάστοτε επιστημονικής έρευνας, ούτε είναι λογικό να θέτει επιστήμονες σε δυσμένεια επειδή δυσπιστεί απέναντι στα ευρήματά τους. Τι διαφορά έχει δηλαδή το να εκτελείς αγρότες επειδή το μισό στρέμμα γη δεν βγάζει 3 τόνους σιτάρι από το να απειλείς το Γαλιλαίο με εκτέλεση στην πυρά επειδή είπε ότι η γη γυρίζει;


Επί της αρχής, συμφωνώ.

Ας παίξουμε τώρα το παιχνίδι «η χώρα μου καταστρέφεται και έχω χρήματα να χρηματοδοτήσω μόνο μία έρευνα».


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2013)

Μα το είπαμε αυτό, πιο πάνω. Το θέμα είναι πώς αντιμετωπίζεις τα ευρήματα. Ακόμα και να καταστρέφεται η χώρα μου, το μισό στρέμμα δεν βγάζει 3 τόνους σιτάρι που να χτυπιέμαι κάτω. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο επιστήμονας απεργάζεται σχέδια για τη δυστυχία της χώρας: σημαίνει ότι δεν γίνεται.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 5, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας παίξουμε τώρα το παιχνίδι «η χώρα μου καταστρέφεται και έχω χρήματα να χρηματοδοτήσω μόνο μία έρευνα».


Ας παίξουμε τώρα το παιχνίδι _παίρνω τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας και δεν είναι αυτά που περίμενα_. Τι κάνω; 
1) Ρίχνω τον επιστήμονα ερευνητή στο μπουντρούμι/τον στήνω στο απόσπασμα/τον δυσφημώ μέχρις εξοντώσεως/ όλα αυτά μαζί, κατά τη σωστή σειρά. 
2) Δεν του χρηματοδοτώ άλλη έρευνα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση/αλλάζω ερευνητικό πεδίο ή/και ερευνητή. 

Προφανώς η διαφορά ανάμεσα στο 1) και το 2) είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε ένα ολοκληρωτικό καθεστώς και μια οποιαδήποτε δημοκρατία.
Γιατί νομίζω ότι εκεί είναι η ουσία της συζήτησης, όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Μα το είπαμε αυτό, πιο πάνω. Το θέμα είναι πώς αντιμετωπίζεις τα ευρήματα. Ακόμα και να καταστρέφεται η χώρα μου, το μισό στρέμμα δεν βγάζει 3 τόνους σιτάρι που να χτυπιέμαι κάτω. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο επιστήμονας απεργάζεται σχέδια για τη δυστυχία της χώρας: σημαίνει ότι δεν γίνεται.


Για να απαντήσεις σε αυτό, πρέπει να ξέρεις τι είπε/υποσχέθηκε/είχε την ελπίδα ο επιστήμονας ότι είναι σε θέση να καταφέρει με την έρευνά του. Ας δούμε, π.χ., το επόμενο σενάριο,


Paradiper_Du said:


> Στη φτωχή Ελλαδίτσα μας τέτοιο πράγμα τουλάχιστον δεν γνωρίσαμε. Θυμάμαι που μας υποσχέθηκαν κάποιοι ότι θα προβλέπουν τους σεισμούς και, παρά τα εκατομμύρια που πήραν, δεν παρέδωσαν έργο, αλλά δεν κατέληξαν σε γκουλάγκ.


Έστω ότι η πολιτεία δεν παίρνει κάποια μέτρα βασισμένη σε αντίστοιχες επιστημονικές μελέτες και συμβαίνει μια απρόβλεπτη θεομηνία (βλ. πχ. Φουκουσίμα), θα μείνουν άραγε οι επιστήμονες στο απυρόβλητο --σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα του κόσμου;

Όμως θα σταματήσω εδώ επειδή έχουμε φύγει από τα πλαίσια του νήματος. Αν θέλουμε να συζητήσουμε την ηθική της επιστήμης και τις υποχρεώσεις της γενικότερα, ας μεταφέρουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση αλλού.

Επειδή είδα τώρα και της Μπέρνης, ας απαντήσω και σε αυτό:



bernardina said:


> Ας παίξουμε τώρα το παιχνίδι _παίρνω τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας και δεν είναι αυτά που περίμενα_. Τι κάνω;
> 1) Ρίχνω τον επιστήμονα ερευνητή στο μπουντρούμι/τον στήνω στο απόσπασμα/τον δυσφημώ μέχρις εξοντώσεως/ όλα αυτά μαζί, κατά τη σωστή σειρά.
> 2) Δεν του χρηματοδοτώ άλλη έρευνα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση/αλλάζω ερευνητικό πεδίο ή/και ερευνητή.
> 
> ...



Τείνω να συμφωνήσω με το 2, υπογραμμίζοντας όμως και ότι το πρώτη επιλογή στο (2) «Δεν του χρηματοδοτώ άλλη έρευνα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση» μπορεί επίσης να ισοδυναμεί με εξόντωση του ερευνητή.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να απαντήσεις σε αυτό, πρέπει να ξέρεις τι είπε/υποσχέθηκε/είχε την ελπίδα ο επιστήμονας ότι είναι σε θέση να καταφέρει με την έρευνά του.


Δεν νομίζω ότι κανένας σοβαρός επιστήμονας θα έβαζε προκαταβολικά σφραγίδα στα ευρήματά του. Ακόμα και να το υποσχόταν, ωστόσο, κάποιος επιστήμονας αποτελέσματα, και πάλι δεν μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε ότι η μή παράδοσή τους οφείλεται στο ότι το έκανε επίτηδες γιατί μισεί το καθεστώς. Στην περίπτωση ολοκληρωτικών καθεστώτων, επίσης, υπάρχει και η παράμετρος «τι μου είπαν ότι θέλουν να πω».


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2013)

Τι καταλαβαίνω εγώ τώρα: άλλη μια κόντρα, όπου η επιστήμη μπήκε στο κέντρο της διαφοράς των κοσμοθεωριών. 

1. Στη μια περίπτωση, στον καπιταλισμό, έχουμε επιστήμη που χρηματοδοτείται και από το δημόσιο (τους φόρους μας) και από τους ιδιώτες. Οι επιλογές του δημόσιου καθορίζονται από τις εθνικές προτεραιότητες όπως τις αντιλαμβάνεται η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση, με σκοπό να μεγαλουργεί το έθνος / το κόμμα που κυβερνά / οι χρηματοδότες του (σε διάφορα μίγματα). Οι επιλογές των ιδιωτών καθορίζονται από τις ευκαιρίες για κέρδη και τις προτιμήσεις της αγοράς (της συνήθως στρεβλής αγοράς, αλλά οπωσδήποτε πιο εύστοχης από τη μη αγορά). Στο βαθμό που λειτουργεί η αρχή των ελέγχων και των ισορροπιών υπάρχει ανάλογη πρόοδος της επιστήμης.

2. Στον σοσιαλισμό (α) η επιστήμη χρηματοδοτείται από το λαό και υπηρετεί τα συμφέροντα του λαού, χωρίς να μπαίνουν σκοπιμότητες της ιδιωτικής κερδοφορίας. Τα συμφέροντα αυτά, στο βαθμό που εκφράζονται ελεύθερα και με γνώση από έναν καλά και ελεύθερα εκπαιδευμένο λαό, θα έχουν το βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα σε σχέση με την εξυπηρέτηση των συμφερόντων του λαού και του έθνους. Αν ωστόσο (β) δεν έχουμε ένα λαό με τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις και την απαραίτητη ελεύθερη έκφραση, αλλά έχουμε τη διαμεσολάβηση μιας γραφειοκρατίας συχνά αγράμματης και ιδεολογικά αγκυλωμένης, που ενδιαφέρεται περισσότερο να προασπίσει τα δικά της συμφέροντα σε βάρος των εθνικών ή των λαϊκών συμφερόντων, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ένα μπάχαλο, που δεν θα περιορίζεται απλώς στην περιθωριοποίηση των αντιπάλων της γραφειοκρατίας αλλά και σε μύριες άλλες κακές επιλογές.

Καίριο ερώτημα: Πόσες περιπτώσεις ξέρετε σχετικές με το 2α και πόσες με το 2β;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά γιατί το 2α περιορίζεται στον σοσιαλισμό; Δηλαδή δεν συμβαίνει η επιστήμη να "χρηματοδοτείται από τον λαό και να υπηρετεί τα συμφέροντα του λαού" σε μια αστική δημοκρατία; Τι άλλο είναι π.χ. μια έρευνα για τις επιπτώσεις του καπνίσματος;


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά γιατί το 2α περιορίζεται στον σοσιαλισμό; Δηλαδή δεν συμβαίνει η επιστήμη να "χρηματοδοτείται από τον λαό και να υπηρετεί τα συμφέροντα του λαού" σε μια αστική δημοκρατία; Τι άλλο είναι π.χ. μια έρευνα για τις επιπτώσεις του καπνίσματος;



Δεν περιορίζεται. Εξαρτάται, όπως ανέφερα πιο πάνω, από το μίγμα:



nickel said:


> όπως τις αντιλαμβάνεται η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση, με σκοπό να μεγαλουργεί το έθνος / το κόμμα που κυβερνά / οι χρηματοδότες του (σε διάφορα μίγματα)



Αντί για «έθνος», διάβαζε «λαό». Αν το μίγμα είναι καλό και εξυπηρετεί το έθνος/λαό και όχι την πελατεία ή τους χρηματοδότες του κόμματος, τότε θα έχουμε αυτό που θέλεις κι εσύ.


----------



## Earion (Nov 13, 2013)

*Φυλή και Ευγονική στην Ελλάδα*

Από την ΦΡΑΓΚΙΣΚΗ ΑΜΠΑΤΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ​ 






Αριστερά, ο Ιωάννης Κούμαρης. Δεξιά ο σερ Φράνσις Γκάλτον που επινόησε τον όρο «ευγονική» (Εθνική Πινακοθήκη Λονδίνου).
Sevasti Trubeta, _Physical Anthropology, Race and Eugenics in Greece 1880s -1970s, _
Brill Academic Publishers (Σειρά: _Balkan Studies Library), _Λέιντεν 2013, σελ. 354

​ * Φυσική ανθρωπολογία, φυλή και ευγονική*

Οι έννοιες «έθνος» και «φυλή» στον ελληνικό κοινωνικό λόγο, σε δημόσιο και ιδιωτικό επίπεδο, βρίσκονταν πάντα σε κυρίαρχη θέση από την ίδρυση του ελληνικού κράτους. Ο στερεοτυπικός και συνθηματικός χαρακτήρας τους και, κυρίως, το φαντασιακό κεφάλαιο που επενδύουν σ’ αυτές τις έννοιες άτομα και ομάδες σε καιρό ειρήνης και πολέμου, είναι ζητήματα που έχουν απασχολήσει σταθερά στην Ελλάδα ιστορικούς και κοινωνιολόγους ιδιαίτερα κατά τη μεταδικτατορική περίοδο.

Ωστόσο η έννοια «φυλή», χρησιμοποιημένη τον 19ο αιώνα ως λέξη συνώνυμη με το έθνος, ήδη στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα είχε μετακινηθεί από τη δικαιοδοσία των ιστορικών σε εκείνην των βιοφυσικών επιστημόνων. Η αλλαγή αυτή είχε αλόγιστες συνέπειες, που έγιναν κατανοητές μόνο μετά τον Β΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, όταν η έννοια της φυλής χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως εργαλείο θανάτου για μεγάλες ομάδες του πληθυσμού της Ευρώπης.

Τη νέα γνώση περί «φυλής» τη διεκδικούσε η Φυσική Ανθρωπολογία, επιστημονικός κλάδος που ερευνούσε τις βιολογικές όψεις της ανθρώπινης ζωής και η εμφάνιση του συνέπιπτε με την εδραίωση και την οργάνωση των νέων εθνικών κρατών στη Νοτιοανατολική Ευρώπη. Επρόκειτο για μια ιατρική επιστήμη με ολιστικές αξιώσεις και παρακλάδια όχι μόνο στα ιατρικά εργαστήρια αλλά και στα κυβερνητικά γραφεία. Διότι η ενασχόληση με τις φυλές επεκτεινόταν και στην διαφύλαξη της υγείας τους. Η ιατρικοποιημένη «φυλή» απαιτούσε έλεγχο και θεραπείες που ανέλαβε η «φυλετική υγιεινή» και η «ευγονική», μέσα σε ένα κλίμα απολυταρχικού βιολογισμού.

Τα νέα πεδία της ιατρικής που προέκυψαν από τις βιοφυσικές επιστήμες, ιδιαίτερα στα νέα κράτη της Ευρώπης, συμβάδιζαν με ένα πνεύμα εθνικής αναγέννησης: «Η φυλετική υγιεινή, δηλαδή η προάσπισις της κληρονομικής γραμμής, από γενεάς εις γενεάν, έχει πατρίδα την Ελλάδα, με τον Καιάδα και τους νόμους του Λυκούργου», έγραφε το 1939 ο Ιωάννης Κούμαρης (1879-1970), ο πατέρας της ελληνικής Φυσικής Ανθρωπολογίας, ο άνθρωπος ο οποίος διετέλεσε επί τριάντα πέντε χρόνια διευθυντής του Ανθρωπολογικού Μουσείου, ενώ υπήρξε ο πρώτος καθηγητής της Φυσικής Ανθρωπολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών (1925) και ο ιδρυτής της Ελληνικής Ανθρωπολογικής Εταιρείας (1924).[SUP]1[/SUP]

Στην Ελλάδα η ιστορία της Φυσικής Ανθρωπολογίας, αυτού του κομβικού όσο και αμφιλεγόμενου κλάδου της επιστήμης, δεν είχε δυστυχώς διερευνηθεί μέχρι πρόσφατα. Και το όνομα του Ιωάννη Κούμαρη το συναντούμε πλέον μόνο σε ιστότοπους υπερεθνικοφρόνων και ακροδεξιών τάσεων, ενώ υπήρξε ένας επιστήμονας ο οποίος επί δεκαετίες συνεργάστηκε με κορυφαίους εκπροσώπους της πνευματικής ζωής μας από όλες τις πολιτικές παρατάξεις. Αλλά και η εμφάνιση της ευγονικής στην Ελλάδα είναι επίσης ένα ζήτημα ανεπαρκώς διερευνημένο.[SUP]2[/SUP] Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει γίνει πολύς λόγος για τη λεγόμενη «αρνητική» ευγονική, που βρήκε την ακραία έκφανσή της στα ναζιστικά προγράμματα στείρωσης και ευθανασίας. Όμως λιγότερος λόγος γίνεται για την «θετική» ευγονική, μια υπερμοντέρνα χαρούμενη επιστήμη που άνθησε παντού, τόσο στην Ευρώπη όσο και στην ΕΣΣΔ, με τη μορφή του κρατικού ελέγχου της υγείας. Όπως παρατηρεί ο Μαρκ Μαζάουερ, «οι κοινωνικές πολιτικές για τη βελτίωση των πληθυσμών αντανακλούσαν τις αγωνίες των εθνών-κρατών, που ήθελαν να υπερασπιστούν ή να επιβάλουν τον εαυτό τους σε έναν κόσμο γεμάτο εχθρούς».[SUP]3[/SUP]

Αυτό το κενό της ελληνικής έρευνας καλύπτουν οι σημαντικές εργασίες της κοινωνικής ανθρωπολόγου Σεβαστής Τρουμπέτα (Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου), η οποία ασχολείται με τα ζητήματα αυτά από το τέλος της δεκαετίας του ’90, και ιδίως το ανά χείρας βιβλίο της, στο οποίο διερευνά σε βάθος την ιστορία της Φυσικής Ανθρωπολογίας και τις τύχες των ιδεών της φυλετικής υγιεινής και της ευγονικής στην Ελλάδα, όσο και την αμφίρροπη προσπάθεια εκσυγχρονισμού της ελληνικής κοινωνίας με βιολογικούς όρους.
*
Η Ελληνική Ανθρωπολογική Εταιρεία και ο Ιωάννης Κούμαρης*

Στο βιβλίο της η Σεβαστή Τρουμπέτα εξετάζει διεξοδικά τους φορείς και τα πρόσωπα που αναμίχθηκαν στην εμφάνιση της Φυσικής Ανθρωπολογίας στην Ελλάδα, καθώς και το θεσμικό πλαίσιο μέσα στο οποίο αναπτύχθηκε: με την ίδρυση του Ανθρωπολογικού Μουσείου το 1886, την ίδρυση πανεπιστημιακής έδρας της Φυσικής Ανθρωπολογίας το 1925 και την ίδρυση της Ελληνικής Ανθρωπολογικής Εταιρείας το 1924.[SUP]4[/SUP] Και στους τρεις αυτούς θεσμούς πρωτοστάτησε ο Ιωάννης Κούμαρης, ο οποίος διαδέχθηκε τον Κλώνο Στέφανο στη διεύθυνση του Ανθρωπολογικού Μουσείου το 1915 και παρέμεινε διευθυντής του επί 35 χρόνια, ενώ διατήρησε την έδρα της Φυσικής Ανθρωπολογίας μέχρι το 1949.

Ο Ιωάννης Κούμαρης, καταγόμενος από την Σπάρτη, απόγονος Λακεδαιμόνιων αγωνιστών του ’21, σπούδασε ιατρική στη Γερμανία και τη Γαλλία. Δραστήριος και πολυγραφότατος, ένθερμος πατριώτης —δημοσίευσε πατριωτικά ποιήματα με το εύγλωττο ψευδώνυμο Ίων Μυστράς—, άνθρωπος μοναχικός, ασκητικός, πολιτικά ουδέτερος, υπήρξε για πολλές δεκαετίες το κεντρικό πρόσωπο της ελληνικής επιστημονικής συζήτησης γύρω από τη «φυλή». Η συζήτηση αυτή δεν διεξήχθη μόνο ανάμεσα στα μέλη της ιατρικής κοινότητας διότι το γνωστικό πεδίο των νέων βιοφυσικών επιστημών ήταν διεπιστημονικό. Οι έρευνες για τη «φυλή» έφεραν κοντά τον βιολόγο με τον αρχαιολόγο, τον ανατόμο με τον παλαιοντολόγο και τον γλωσσολόγο. Η κατάσταση αυτή δεν εξυπηρετούσε μόνο την επιστήμη, και την εικονογραφεί θαυμάσια το ελληνικό παράδειγμα: ένας οπαδός της καθαρεύουσας —και της αρχαίας ελληνικής— ποιον άλλο συνεργάτη θα επιθυμούσε από έναν βιολόγο, που θα μπορούσε να υποστηρίξει και στο επίπεδο μιας σκληρής, θετικής επιστήμης, την εθνική συνέχεια;

Όταν το 1924 ο Κούμαρης ίδρυσε την Ελληνική Ανθρωπολογική Εταιρεία, στον κατάλογο των ιδρυτικών μελών, όσο και των τακτικών και επίτιμων μελών, διακρίνουμε αυτήν ακριβώς τη διεπιστημονικότητα: πλάι στα ονόματα γιατρών όπως ο Κούμαρης, ο Γεώργιος Σκλαβούνος και ο Μαρίνος Γερουλάνος, βρίσκονται αυτά του γλωσσολόγου Παναγή Λορεντζάτου, του ιστορικού και εθνολόγου Κωνσταντίνου Άμαντου, του Σωκράτη Κουγέα, του Σίμου Μενάρδου. Το 1941, ανάμεσα στα ονόματα των νέων εταίρων, που αυξάνονταν κάθε χρόνο, διαβάζουμε αυτά του Νίκου Βέη, του Γιάννη Κορδάτου, του Ιωάννη Κακριδή, του Στέλιου Σπεράντζα, του Δημήτρη Κουρέτα. Η ανάγνωση του καταλόγου των μελών καθιστά εμφανές ότι η εταιρεία δεν ευνοούσε έναν συγκεκριμένο πολιτικό προσανατολισμό και κάλυπτε ολόκληρο το ιδεολογικό φάσμα.







​ 
Αριστερά ο Πολωνός γιατρός Λούντβιγκ Χίρσφελντ, τις αιματολογικές έρευνες του οποίου επικαλέστηκε ο Ι. Κούμαρης. 
Δεξιά ο Κώστας Ουράνης, ο οποίος αντέδρασε στις θεωρίες των φανατικών οπαδών της ευγονικής στην Ελλάδα. 
(Φωτ. αρχείο ΕΛΙΑ-ΜΙΕΤ).​

Μεταξύ των εταίρων υπήρχαν και ξένοι επιστήμονες, πάντα με την ίδια πολυμορφία ως προς την ειδικότητα και τον ιδεολογικό προσανατολισμό. Ο Γάλλος Ζωρζ Παπιγιώ, καθηγητής κοινωνιολογίας στη Σχολή Ανθρωπολογίας στο Παρίσι και ιδρυτικό μέλος της Γαλλικής Εταιρείας Ευγονικής, ήταν οπαδός του Φράνσις Γκάλτον, υπέρμαχος της φυλετικής καθαρότητας και πολέμιος της μετανάστευσης στη Γαλλία του μεσοπολέμου. Μέλος ήταν και ο διαπρεπής φιλέλληνας Γαλλοεβραίος ελληνιστής Σαλομόν Ρενάκ, γνωστός στους νεοελληνιστές για τη φιλία του με τον Αιμίλιο Λεγκράν. Ο Σαλομόν Ρενάκ ήταν αδελφός του Ζοζέφ, ο οποίος είχε πρωτοστατήσει στον αγώνα υπέρ του Ντρέυφους. Ένα από τα ιδρυτικά μέλη ήταν ο Σταύρος Τσουρουκτσόγλου, ειδικός στα ζητήματα κληρονομικότητας και ευγονικής ή «ευγονίας», γνωστός περισσότερο στη σχετική γερμανική και λιγότερο στην ελληνική βιβλιογραφία.

Η Φυσική Ανθρωπολογία σύμφωνα με τον Κούμαρη έπρεπε να κρατηθεί ουδέτερη και απολιτική. Πράγματι, διαβάζοντας τα κείμενα του Κούμαρη στα πρακτικά της Ελληνικής Ανθρωπολογικής Εταιρείας, διαπιστώνουμε πόσο προσπαθούσε να είναι «πολιτικά ορθός». Οι έρευνες για την ελληνική φυλή έπρεπε να γίνονται «χωρίς να θέλωμεν να θίξωμεν τυχόν εθνικιστικά ζητήματα», διακήρυσσε το 1926 ο Κούμαρης.[SUP]5[/SUP] Στην πραγματικότητα, θρεμμένος με τις ιδέες της γερμανικής και γαλλικής ανθρωπολογίας, πίστευε ακράδαντα στη φυλετική διαφορά και υποστήριζε ότι αυτή η διαφορά πρέπει να προστατεύεται. «Έχομεν γράψει, ότι η ποικιλία των φυλών ενέχει και “ωραιότητα” και η διατήρησις αυτών αποτελεί επιβεβλημένην προσπάθειαν, καθ’ ημάς τουλάχιστον», έγραφε ακόμη και μετά τον Β΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο.[SUP]6[/SUP] Κατ’ αυτόν άλλωστε δεν υπήρχε αμφιβολία ότι οι Έλληνες αποτελούν ιδιαίτερη φυλή, η οποία από την αρχαιότητα εξελίχθηκε διαμέσου των αιώνων και, παρά τις επιμιξίες με Τούρκους, Αλβανούς ή Σλάβους, το ελληνικό στοιχείο κυριάρχησε και απορρόφησε τα ξένα στοιχεία. Σ’ αυτή τη φάση η ελληνική φυλή έπρεπε να διατηρήσει την καθαρότητά της και να αποφύγει τη νόθευση εξαιτίας μικτών γάμων.

Την επιστημονική θεωρία του Κούμαρη για τις φυλές παρουσιάζει αναλυτικά η Σεβαστή Τρουμπέτα, επισημαίνοντας τις αξιώσεις του σε μια οικουμενική επιστημονική γνώση. Είναι αξιοσημείωτο ότι ο Κούμαρης δεν υποστήριζε τη φυλετική ανωτερότητα των Ελλήνων, και μάλιστα κατέκρινε τους ναζί για την «υπεροπτικήν θεωρίαν της ανωτερότητος» της άριας φυλής, εξαιτίας της οποίας «το ωραίον τούτο πρόβλημα του κόσμου (το φυλετικό) εσκοτίσθη».[SUP]7 [/SUP]Όμως η θεωρία της ιδιαιτερότητας των φυλών, την οποία προσπαθούσε να στηρίξει με βιολογικά επιχειρήματα, τον οδηγούσε ακόμη και σε παραναγνώσεις. Είναι χαρακτηριστική η αναφορά του στις εργασίες του Πολωνού γιατρού και μικροβιολόγου Λούντβιγκ Χίρσφελντ, στις οποίες παραπέμπει το 1926. Ο Χίρσφελντ είχε σπουδάσει στη Γερμανία και εγκαινίασε την έρευνα για τους τύπους αίματος. Στη διάρκεια του Α΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου υπηρέτησε εθελοντικά με τον σερβικό στρατό, και το 1915 στη Θεσσαλονίκη ανακάλυψε τον βάκιλο _Salmonella_ _Paratyphi_ _C_. Αργότερα ο Χίρσφελντ εγκαταστάθηκε στην Πολωνία όπου συνέχισε τις έρευνες του. Στη διάρκεια του πολέμου διώχθηκε από τους ναζί για την εβραϊκή καταγωγή του, αλλά κατάφερε να διασωθεί. Ο Κούμαρης το 1926 επικαλείται τις αιματολογικές έρευνες που έκανε ο Χίρσφελντ[SUP]8[/SUP] σε στρατιώτες Μικρασιάτες και Βορειοελλαδίτες και βρήκε «ομοιομορφίαν». Όμως ο ίδιος ο Χίρσφελντ είχε φροντίσει από νωρίς να διαχωρίσει τη θέση του από εκείνους που συνδέουν τις έρευνες για το αίμα με τον μυστικισμό της φυλής, και γράφει στα απομνημονεύματα του: «Η έννοια του έθνους στηρίζεται στην αγάπη για την πατρίδα και τις πολιτιστικές παραδόσεις, και όχι στο αίμα ή στη φυλή».[SUP]9[/SUP]
*
Η ευγονική στην Ελλάδα*

Η Σεβαστή Τρουμπέτα αφιερώνει ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ερευνάς της στο ευρύτερο πρόγραμμα του Κούμαρη, το οποίο επεκτεινόταν σε ζητήματα ευγονικής. Ήδη σε παλαιότερη εργασία της είχε εξετάσει την εμφάνιση της ευγονικής στην Ελλάδα και παρατηρούσε ότι το ζητούμενο ήταν η παραγωγή ενός ποιοτικά ανώτερου πληθυσμού, ο οποίος δεν θα επιβάρυνε τα ταμεία κοινωνικής αρωγής και συγχρόνως θα έδινε εγγυήσεις για την ανώτερη ποιότητα της ελληνικής φυλής.[SUP]10[/SUP] Στην Ελλάδα η ευγονική, η οποία εμφανίζεται επίσης με τα ονόματα «ευγονία», «ευγονισμός», «καλλιγονία», υπήρξε πρώτιστο μέλημα των υπουργείων Υγιεινής, ειδικότερα χάρη στον Απόστολο Δοξιάδη, ο οποίος διετέλεσε υφυπουργός Υγιεινής στην Κυβέρνηση του Βενιζέλου το 1928. Η ευγονική θα έβρισκε έναν μεγάλο και εξαιρετικά δραστήριο υποστηρικτή στο πρόσωπο του Κωνσταντίνου Μουτούση, πρώτου καθηγητή Υγιεινής στην έδρα που δημιουργήθηκε το 1933 στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών. Οι επιδιώξεις των ευγονιστών στην Ελλάδα του Μεσοπολέμου εντάσσονταν στο πρόγραμμα του εκσυγχρονισμού, σε μια περίοδο κατά την οποία θέριζε η φυματίωση και επικρατούσε άγνοια σχετικά με την προφύλαξη και τη θεραπεία από τα αφροδίσια νοσήματα.[SUP]11[/SUP]

Στις προσπάθειες κρατικού ελέγχου της υγείας συμμετείχαν με τη δράση τους και άλλα ιδρύματα όπως η Ελληνική Ανθρωπολογική Εταιρεία και το Εθνικό Συμβούλιο Ελληνίδων, που οργάνωσε ειδικό τμήμα Υγιεινής και πραγματοποιούσε εκδηλώσεις, διαλέξεις και εκδόσεις σχετικά με τα «κοινωνικά νοσήματα», δηλαδή την φυματίωση, την σύφιλη, την ελονοσία, τα τραχώματα και τις τοξικομανίες, τον αλκοολισμό, την υγιεινή του γάμου κ.λπ. Οι εκδηλώσεις πραγματοποιούνταν στις αίθουσες του συλλόγου Παρνασσός και της Αρχαιολογικής Εταιρείας και συνοδεύονταν από διανομή ενημερωτικού υλικού και προβολή ταινιών. Διαλέξεις γίνονταν επίσης από το Συμβούλιο Ελληνίδων σε συνοικίες, όπως τα Πετράλωνα και ο Βύρωνας.

Χάρη σε μια εμπεριστατωμένη έρευνα σε ιατρικές εφημερίδες και περιοδικά, την πρώτη που γίνεται στον χώρο αυτό, η Σεβαστή Τρουμπέτα παρουσιάζει το είδος της κειμενογραφίας που αναπτύχθηκε τότε για τη διαφώτιση και την προστασία του πληθυσμού από τα «κοινωνικά νοσήματα» και τα σύμβολα της κοινωνικής παθολογίας. Στο στόχαστρο ήταν προπάντων οι θεωρούμενες κληρονομικές παθήσεις και οι φορείς τους, και μεταξύ άλλων οι «κληρονομοσυφιλιδικοί». Η σειρά εκδόσεων με τίτλο Βιβλιοθήκη Κοινωνικής Υγιεινής, που διηύθυνε ο γιατρός Νικόλαος Δρακουλί-δης, γνωστότερος με το λογοτεχνικό ψευδώνυμο Αγγελος Δόξας, φιλοξένησε τις απόψεις των σημαντικότερων υγιεινιστών και ευγονιστών της εποχής, οι οποίοι είχαν διάφορες ιατρικές ειδικότητες: Σταύρος Τσουρουκτσόγλου, Μωυσής Μωυσείδης, Γεώργιος Βλαβιανός, Σπυρ. Αρδαβάνης-Λυμπεράτος, Ηλίας Ι. Μακρής.
*
Το προγαμιαίο πιστοποιητικό υγείας*

Μια σημαντική σελίδα στην ιστορία της ελληνικής ευγονικής ήταν η προσπάθεια της θέσπισης προγαμιαίου πιστοποιητικού υγείας —ένα ζήτημα στο οποίο η Σεβαστή Τρουμπέτα έχει αφιερώσει ειδική εργασία.[SUP]12[/SUP] Υπέρ του προγαμιαίου ελέγχου αγωνίστηκαν επί σειρά ετών οι Έλληνες υγιεινολόγοι. Το πιστοποιητικό αυτό είχε εισαχθεί σε ορισμένες πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ από το 1907, και στις σκανδιναβικές χώρες με υπεύθυνη δήλωση (1919-1922).

Το προγαμιαίο πιστοποιητικό υγείας έγινε αντικείμενο πλούσιας αρθρογραφίας στην Ελλάδα, ενώ απασχόλησε και το νομοθετικό σώμα από το 1919. Όταν η πρόταση για τη λήψη ανάλογων μέτρων συζητήθηκε στη βουλή, με εισηγητή τον βουλευτή Λασιθίου γιατρό Μιχαήλ Καταπόδη, πολλοί βουλευτές τάχθηκαν εναντίον. Ο ίδιος ο εισηγητής δίσταζε να εισηγηθεί την διά νόμου επιβολή της ευγονικής στείρωσης. Το μέτρο ξανασυζητήθηκε το 1925 με πρωτοβουλία του τότε υπουργού Υγιεινής Πρόνοιας Κ. Φιλάνδρου, ο οποίος σε επιστολή προς την Μητρόπολη Αθηνών επεσήμανε την αυξανόμενη «κακογονία» στη χώρα μας και βρήκε την υποστήριξη της Ιεράς Συνόδου της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδος.

Κατά την αναθεώρηση του αστικού κώδικα στα τέλη του 1930 οι νομικοί διχάστηκαν. Ο Γεώργιος Μπαλής εξέφρασε τον φόβο ότι το μέτρο θα αποβεί «καταθλιπτικόν και επικίνδυνον κοινωνικώς», άλλοι ότι περιορίζει την ελευθερία του ατόμου. Αξίζει να σημειώσουμε ότι υπέρ της στείρωσης με βάση το πρότυπο των ΗΠΑ τάχθηκε ο σοσιαλιστής Αλέξανδρος Σβώλος, παρότι αναγνώρισε ότι τα μέτρα αυτά είναι «τυραννικά και σχεδόν βάρβαρα». Τελικά το μέτρο απορρίφθηκε.

Στον αγώνα υπέρ του προγαμιαίου πιστοποιητικού πρωτοστατούσε ο Κούμαρης, ο οποίος ήταν όπως είδαμε ενάντιος στους μικτούς γάμους Ελλήνων με άτομα άλλων εθνικοτήτων, καθώς γι’ αυτόν η υγεία συμπεριλάμβανε και τη φυλετική καθαρότητα. Κι ενώ το 1933 πολλοί Έλληνες υγιεινολόγοι, από αντίδραση στους σχετικούς χιτλερικούς νόμους, πρότειναν την εθελοντική αλλά όχι την υποχρεωτική στείρωση εκείνων οι οποίοι έπασχαν από ανίατα νοσήματα, στο ζήτημα της απαγόρευσης των μικτών γάμων ο Κούμαρης παρέμεινε ακλόνητος ακόμη και το 1943, όταν ο γάμος μεταξύ χριστιανών και Εβραίων μπορούσε να σώσει ζωές.[SUP]13[/SUP]

Η Σεβαστή Τρουμπέτα υπογραμμίζει ότι η προσπάθεια διάδοσης των ευγονικών ιδεών στην Ελλάδα, αν και απελευθέρωσε αντίρροπες δυναμικές —όπως η αντίδραση στο προγαμιαίο πιστοποιητικό—, εντούτοις δεν απέφυγε να μπει στη διαδικασία της ενοχοποίησης του θύματος: τα μέτρα αποσκοπούσαν κυρίως να ελέγξουν την υγεία στα κατώτερα κοινωνικά στρώματα, τα οποία θεωρούνταν τα ίδια υπεύθυνα για την κατάστασή τους· ένα ευρύτερο κοινωνικό φαινόμενο που επεσήμανε ο Γουίλιαμ Ράιαν στο βιβλίο του _Blaming_ _the_ _Victim_ (1971). Τα ευγονικά ιδανικά δεν θα μπορούσαν να μην οδηγούν σε τερατουργήματα. Και στην ελληνική περίπτωση μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε την εχθρότητα του γηγενούς πληθυσμού απέναντι στους Μικρασιάτες πρόσφυγες «τουρκόσπορους», που αποτελεί ένα από τα κορυφαία δείγματα του κοινωνικού, εμφύλιου ρατσισμού στην Ελλάδα.

Αναμφίβολα πολλοί ήσαν εκείνοι από τον πνευματικό κόσμο οι οποίοι επικροτούσαν τις βιολογικές αντιλήψεις, άλλοι όμως αντιμετώπιζαν με σκεπτικισμό τις ευγονιστικές υπερβολές. Ενδεικτική είναι μια έρευνα για το προγαμιαίο πιστοποιητικό το 1929 στο περιοδικό _Υγεία_, που διηύθυνε ο γιατρός Μ. Μωυσείδης, ένας από τους πιο φανατικούς οπαδούς της ευγονικής στην Ελλάδα. «Όχι», απάντησε ο Κώστας Ουράνης, «η έκδηλος κακογονία που παρατηρείται στην Ελλάδα και σε άλλα κράτη δεν θεραπεύεται με απαγορεύσεις γάμου για εκείνους που πάσχουν από ορισμένα νοσήματα, ούτε με... αποστειρώσεις».[SUP]14[/SUP] Αντίθετα ο Ουράνης επεσήμαινε την ανάγκη για ενημέρωση και ανύψωση του επιπέδου πολιτισμού.

Εάν συγκρίνουμε την ανάπτυξη των ευγονικών ιδεών στην Ελλάδα με εκείνην που σημειώνεται σε άλλα κράτη, όπως π.χ. η Γαλλία, παρατηρούμε ότι στο μικρό και νεοσύστατο κράτος οι ιδέες αυτές δεν γνώρισαν την ευρεία διάδοση που είχαν αλλού. Στη Γαλλία, κυρίως μετά τον Α΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, οι απώλειες σε πληθυσμό και οι υπερτιμημένες στατιστικές της διάδοσης των αφροδισίων νοσημάτων ανάμεσα στους στρατιώτες οδήγησαν στην ανάπτυξη μιας προπαγάνδας κατά του εκφυλισμού, που προέβαλε τη σύφιλη ως μέγιστο κοινωνικό κίνδυνο. Μια ολόκληρη λογοτεχνία, ή ορθότερα παραλογοτεχνία, για πλατιά κατανάλωση, δημιουργήθηκε γύρω από το θέμα αυτό. Σ’ αυτά τα ηθικο-διδακτικά μυθιστορήματα οι Γάλλοι «συφιλιδογράφοι» απηχούσαν περισσότερο τον κανονιστικό λόγο της εξουσίας, τις φοβίες, τις ηθικές προκαταλήψεις και τον ρατσισμό, και λιγότερο την αγωνία των ανθρώπων.[SUP]15[/SUP] Στην Ελλάδα δεν διαπιστώνεται ένα τέτοιας έκτασης φαινόμενο. Ακόμη και ο γιατρός Νικόλαος Δρακουλίδης, συγγραφέας ευάριθμων ενημερωτικών άρθρων για τους κινδύνους των αφροδίσιων νοσημάτων, λίγες αναφορές είχε στους κινδύνους της σύφιλης στα «κοσμοπολίτικα» διηγήματα και μυθιστορήματα που υπέγραφε ως Αγγελος Δόξας. Ίσως αυτή η θεματική να ήταν πολύ τολμηρή για το ελληνικό αναγνωστικό κοινό, όμως συνέτρεχαν και άλλοι λόγοι: το ζήτημα της κοινωνικής «παθολογίας» υποχωρούσε μπροστά στο αίτημα για εθνική «ευρωστία», και οι φαντασιακές κατασκευές τοποθετούσαν τους εχθρούς κυρίως έξω από τα εθνικά σύνορα. 

Στη ρητορική των Ελλήνων ευγονιστών του Μεσοπολέμου συμπλέκονταν με τρόπο εντυπωσιακό οι έννοιες της υγείας, του έθνους και της φυλής, και σ’ αυτό συνέτεινε η ανάμιξη των Ελλήνων ανθρωπολόγων, και ιδιαίτερα του Κούμαρη. Η προστασία της δημόσιας υγείας μπερδευόταν με εκείνην της διαφύλαξης της ελληνικής φυλής από ακατάλληλες ή επικίνδυνες επιμιξίες. «Δεν φανταζόμεθα ότι θα είνε δυνατόν τότε να προτιμηθεί της βαθμιαίας, λελογισμένης, επιστημονικής καθάρσεως, η οιαδήποτε μείξις μετά νεγρικού, ή μογγολικού, ή σημιτικού, ή ετερόφυλου ακόμη και “λευκού” αίματος», έγραφε ο Κούμαρης το 1939.[SUP]16[/SUP]






Μόδεστο Μπρόκος υ Γκόμες, _Η λύτρωση του Χαμ, _1895, λάδι σε καμβά
Εθνικό Μουσείο Καλών Τεχνών, Ρίο Ντε Τζανέιρο

Το έργο αναφέρεται στις φυλετικές θεωρίες στα τέλη του 19ου αι., στο φαινόμενο της επιδίωξης «λεύκανσης» μέσω επιμιξιών και αλληγορικά στην κατάρα του Νώε και τις λαϊκές πεποιθήσεις για τους απογόνους του.​
*Η κρυφή κληρονομιά του φυλετικού εθνικισμού*

Η Σεβαστή Τρουμπέτα, παρακολουθώντας τη φθίνουσα πορεία των ανθρωπολογικών θεσμών στην Ελλάδα και την αποτυχία της συνεργασίας τους με άλλες επιστήμες, αντίθετα απ’ ό,τι συνέβη σε άλλες χώρες της Ευρώπης, προχωρεί σε επισημάνσεις οι οποίες είναι όσο ποτέ επίκαιρες. Σύμφωνα με τη συγγραφέα, η ελληνική ανθρωπολογική επιστήμη λειτούργησε ως ένα φόρουμ στο οποίο βρήκαν εύφορο έδαφος βιολογικά, φυλετικά και ρατσιστικά μοντέλα προσέγγισης της ανθρώπινης ζωής και κοινωνίας. Ο ανθρωπολογικός λόγος ήταν το κύριο έδαφος στο οποίο καλλιεργήθηκαν ρατσιστικές ανθρωπολογικές θεωρίες και κανονικοποιήθηκε ο επιστημονικός ρατσισμός, ειδικά μέχρι το τέλος του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, όπως προκύπτει από τα πρακτικά των συνεδριάσεων της Ελληνικής Ανθρωπολογικής Εταιρείας. Τα ανθρωπολογικά επιχειρήματα του Κούμαρη, τα οποία και παλιότερα και τώρα ανακινούνται για να στηρίξουν τα δόγματα της εθνικής θεωρίας, εμφανίζονταν ως ένα «καθεστώς αλήθειας», από το οποίο ο ίδιος αντλούσε επιστημονικό κύρος. Όμως, σύμφωνα με την συγγραφέα, αν και τα γενετικο-βιολογικά επιχειρήματα για την νομιμοποίηση της ελληνικής καταγωγής στην αρχαιότητα έχουν ανατραπεί από γενετιστές όπως ο Κώστας Κριμπάς,[SUP]17 [/SUP]η ελληνική Φυσική Ανθρωπολογία ως πεδίο έγκυρης επιστημονικής γνώσης δεν αμφισβητήθηκε ούτε από την ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα ούτε από την κοινωνία.

Παρά τις ρατσιστικές απόψεις του ο Ιωάννης Κούμαρης θεωρείται και σήμερα από τους ανθρωπολόγους της ιατρικής σχολής του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών ως πρωτοπόρος της ελληνικής ανθρωπολογικής επιστήμης. Η απουσία κριτικής των απόψεων του Κούμαρη, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις όπως αυτή του Β. Αγγελίδη που δημοσιεύθηκε το 1945 στην ΚΟΜΕΠ,[SUP]18[/SUP] συνέβαλε στην κανονικοποίηση και την διαιώνιση της «κρυφής κληρονομιάς» του ρατσιστικού εθνικισμού. Όπως δείχνει η Σεβαστή Τρουμπέτα στην εμπεριστατωμένη ερευνά της, οι ανθρωπολογικοί θεσμοί δεν απέτυχαν μόνο στο να γίνουν, σε συνεργασία με άλλες επιστήμες, συντελεστές του εκσυγχρονισμού στην Ελλάδα, αλλά συνέβαλαν καθοριστικά στη διαιώνιση της ρητορικής του ρατσισμού και των φαντασιακών προβολών της στη νεοελληνική κοινωνία. ▲

[SUP]1[/SUP] Ιωάννης Κούμαρης, «Το πρόβλημα της φυλής», Ελληνική Ανθρωπολογική Εταιρεία, Πρακτικά των συνεδριών του έτους 1939, Αθήνα, σ. 19.
[SUP]2[/SUP] Βλ. «Ευγονικές απαντήσεις στην πρόκληση εκσυγχρονισμού της ελληνικής κοινωνίας (1900-1940)», στο _Δημόσια Υγεία και κοινωνική πολιτική: ο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος και η εποχή του, _επιμ. Γιάννης Κυριόπουλος, Αθήνα: Εκδ. Παπαζήση, 2008.
[SUP]3[/SUP] Mark Mazower, _Σκοτεινή ήπειρος. Ο ευρωπαϊκός εικοστός αιώνας, _μτφρ. Κ. Κουρεμένος, Αθήνα: Εκδ. Αλεξάνδρεια, 2001.
[SUP]4[/SUP] Η Εταιρεία διαλύθηκε το 1969, λίγο πριν το θάνατο του Κούμαρη. Στη συνέχεια ο Άρης Πουλιανός ίδρυσε την Ανθρωπολογική Εταιρεία Ελλάδος. Αξίζει να σημειώσουμε ότι, όταν ο Πουλιανός επέστρεψε από τις σπουδές του στη Σοβιετική Ένωση, είχε την υποστήριξη του ηλικιωμένου πλέον Κούμαρη για να συνεχίσει την ερευνά του.
[SUP]5[/SUP] «Η ορολογική διάκρισις των ανθρωπίνων φυλών», στα Πρακτικά της Ελληνικής Ανθρωπολογικής Εταιρείας, 1926, σ. 22. Η «ορολογία» εδώ αναφέρεται στις μελέτες του αίματος και αποδίδει τον γαλλικό όρο sérologie.
[SUP]6[/SUP] Ιωάννης Κούμαρης, _Ο άνθρωπος και η ιστορία του. Περιεκτική περίληψη μαθημάτων του, Ανθρωπολογίας, Φυσικής και Ψυχικής, _Αθήνα Δημητράκος, 1954.
[SUP]7[/SUP] Ιωάννης Κούμαρης, «Το πρόβλημα της φυλής», Πρακτικά της Ελληνικής Ανθρωπολογικής Εταιρείας, Αθήνα 1939, σ. 18.
[SUP]8[/SUP] Ο Κούμαρης αναφέρεται λανθασμένα στις εργασίες των αδελφών Hirszfeld, όμως στην πραγματικότητα ο Πολωνός αιματολόγος έκανε την ερευνά του με τη γυναίκα του Hanna.
[SUP]9[/SUP] Ludwik Hirszfeld, _The Story of One Life, _μετάφραση Marta Balinska, επιμ. William Schneider, Ρότσεστερ: University of Rochester Press, 2010, σ. 257.
[SUP]10[/SUP] Βλ. μελέτες στο _Δημόσια υγεία και κοινωνική πολιτική: ο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος και η εποχή του_, ό.π.
[SUP]11[/SUP] Ό.π.
[SUP]12[/SUP] «Eugenic Birth Control and Prenuptial Health Certification in Greece», στο _Hygiene, Health and Eugenics in Southeastern Europe to 1945, _επιμ. Christian Promitzer, Marius Turda, Βουδαπέστη/Νέα Υόρκη: CEU Press, 2011, σ. 271-298.
[SUP]13[/SUP] Βλ. Φραγκίσκη Αμπατζοπούλου, «Μια συζήτηση περί Εβραίων στην Ελληνική Ανθρωπολογική Εταιρεία τον Οκτώβριο του 1943», στα πρακτικά της επιστημονικής συνάντησης _70 χρόνια από το Ολοκαύτωμα» που οργάνωσε το Τμήμα Πολιτικών Επιστημών ΑΠΘ στη Θεσσαλονίκη, 5-6 Απριλίου 2013_ (υπό δημοσίευση).
[SUP]14[/SUP] _Υγεία_ 8 (1929), σ. 170.
[SUP]15[/SUP] Βλ. Α. Corbin, (1977); _Le péril vénérien au début du siècle: prophylaxie sanitaire et prophylaxie morale. Recherches, _L’haleine des Faubourgs, 1977, p. 245-283, και Patrick Wald Lasowski, _Syphilis. Essai sur la litterature française du XIXème siècle, _Παρίσι: Gallimard, 1982.
[SUP]16[/SUP] Ιωάννης Κούμαρης, «To πρόβλημα της φυλής», ό.π., σ. 20.
[SUP]17[/SUP] Κώστας Κριμπάς, _Θραύσματα κατόπτρου. _Δοκίμια, Αθήνα: Θεμέλιο, 1993.
[SUP]18[/SUP] Β. Αγγελίδης, «Η ψευτοεπιστήμη του ρατσισμού και οι αντιπρόσωποι της στην Ελλάδα», _ΚΟΜΕΠ _39 (1945), σ. 36-40.

_The Athens Review of Books_ 45, Νοέμβριος 2013, σ. 25-27


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 9, 2013)

Και η έρευνα όταν έχει απέναντί της τους γίγαντες

*Η Μονσάντο και η μυστηριώδης απόσυρση μιας έρευνας*

 Η Μονσάντο, η κολοσσιαία εταιρεία παραγωγής γενετικά τροποποιημένων προϊόντων, χρησιμοποιεί αθέμιτα μέσα για να αναπτυχθεί ολοένα και περισσότερο, ασκώντας έλεγχο στην επιστημονική κοινότητα, ενώ εξαπλώνει παράλληλα τις καλλιέργειες της σε χώρες της Λατινικής Αμερικής, παρά τις έντονες αντιδράσεις των κατοίκων. 
Eπιμέλεια: Νικολέττα Ρούσσου

Το Νοέμβριο του 2012, η εφημερίδα The Journal of Food and Chemical Toxicology, δημοσίευσε έρευνα με τίτλο «Η μακροπρόθεσμη τοξικότητα του ζιζανιοκτόνου Roundup και του γενετικώς τροποποιημένου αραβόσιτου, ανεκτικό στο Roundup», η οποία πραγματοποιήθηκε από τον Ζιλ Έρικ Σεραλίνι και την επιστημονική ομάδα του Πανεπιστημίου Cean της Γαλλίας. Πρόκειται για μια ιδιαίτερα σημαντική έρευνα, καθώς είναι η μοναδική μέχρι στιγμής, που μελέτησε τον αντίκτυπο που έχει στην υγεία η διατροφή που βασίζεται στο γενετικώς τροποποιημένο σιτάρι, το οποίο έχει ψεκαστεί με το ζιζανιοκτόνο Roundup της Μονσάντο.

Ο Σεραλίνι δημοσιοποίησε τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας του, ενώ ακολούθησε τετράμηνος ενδελεχής έλεγχος από επιστήμονες αναφορικά με την εγκυρότητα της.

Η ομάδα του Σεραλίνι εξέτασε πάνω από 200 αρουραίους, οι οποίοι είχαν τραφεί με γενετικώς τροποποιημένο σιτάρι σε μια περίοδο 2 χρόνων, δηλαδή πολύ περισσότερο από την αντίστοιχη τρίμηνη έρευνα που πραγματοποίησε η Μονσάντο, προκειμένου να λάβει την έγκριση της Ευρωπαϊκής Αρχής για την Ασφάλεια των Τροφίμων (EFSA). Η έρευνα η οποία κόστισε 3 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, έγινε κάτω από συνθήκες άκρας μυστικότητας για την αποφυγή της πίεσης των βιομηχανιών.

Η εν λόγω μελέτη ανέδειξε τις σοβαρές επιπτώσεις των μεταλλαγμένων τροφίμων καθώς και του συγκεκριμένου ζιζανιοκτόνου στην υγεία. Ειδικότερα τα πειραματόζωα εμφάνισαν καρκίνο στο μαστό, νεφροπάθειες, ορμονολογικές ανωμαλίες καθώς και ψηλαφητούς όγκους. Οι πρώτοι όγκοι εμφανίστηκαν στα πειραματόζωα 4 με 7 μήνες μετά την έναρξη της έρευνας, οι φωτογραφίες των οποίων έκαναν τον γύρο του κόσμου.

Μολονότι στην έρευνα της Μονσάντο είχαν σημειωθεί επίσης ποσοστά τοξικότητας, παραβλέφθηκαν ως βιολογικώς ασήμαντα, τόσο από την ομάδα της εταιρείας όσο και από την EFSA.

Η δημοσίευση της έρευνας πυροδότησε αντιδράσεις, προκαλώντας πανικό στους ιθύνοντες της Ε.Ε, που είχαν αρχικά εγκρίνει τα προϊόντα της Μονσάντο. Η EFSA παραδέχθηκε ότι έδωσε την έγκρισή της βασιζόμενη σε στοιχεία της Μονσάντο, χωρίς να προβεί σε περαιτέρω διερεύνηση. «Οι κλινικές δοκιμές των μεταλλαγμένων προϊόντων στα ζώα δεν αποτελούν απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την έγκριση τους. Παλαιότερα έρευνες που είχαν πραγματοποιηθεί και περιελάμβαναν τη χρήση πειραματόζωων κατά διάρκεια 90 ημερών, δεν είχαν φανερώσει τις βλαβερές συνέπειες των μεταλλαγμένων τροφίμων στην υγεία», δήλωσαν οι υπεύθυνοι της Ε.Ε.

Ωστόσο η φράση 90 μέρες είναι και το κλειδί στην υπόθεση. Όλες οι παθογένειες εμφανίστηκαν στα ζώα μετά τους 4 μήνες.

Η αντίδραση της Μονσάντο για τον περιορισμό της ζημιάς που προκλήθηκε από την έκταση που πήρε το θέμα ήταν σπασμωδική, καθώς τόνισε ότι έδωσε την έρευνα του Σεραλίνι για αξιολόγηση στο επιστημονικό τμήμα της EFSA.


*Η απάντηση της EFSA*

Η άρνηση της επανεξέτασης του θέματος, ανεξάρτητα από τυχόν λάθη του Σεραλίνι κάνει φανερή την προσπάθεια της EFSA να καλύψει το λόμπυ των γενετικώς τροποποιημένων τροφίμων. Σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις, όπου τίθεται θέμα κινδύνου για την ανθρώπινη ζωή, κρίνεται απαραίτητη η άμεση διεξαγωγή μακροπρόθεσμων ερευνών για την έγκριση ή απόρριψη των αποτελεσμάτων μελετών όπως αυτή του Σεραλίνι.

Τον Νοέμβριο του 2012, λίγες μόνο εβδομάδες μετά την δημοσίευση της έρευνας, η EFSA στις Βρυξέλλες τόνισε ότι δεν ήταν αξιόπιστη. Συγκεκριμένα επεσήμανε ότι ο Σεραλίνι είχε χρησιμοποιήσει το λάθος είδος αρουραίων καθώς και μικρότερο αριθμό από αυτόν που θα έπρεπε, με αποτέλεσμα να έχει υποπέσει σε στατιστικά λάθη. «Σοβαρές ελλείψεις στο σχεδιασμό και στην μεθοδολογία της έρευνας του Σεραλίνι, δείχνουν ότι η εργασία του δεν ανταποκρίνεται σε υψηλά επιστημονικά κριτήρια, με αποτέλεσμα να μην κρίνεται απαραίτητη η επανεξέταση του γενετικώς τροποποιημένου αραβόσιτου NK603», υπογράμμισαν υπεύθυνοι της EFSA στις Βρυξέλλες.

Αξιοσημείωτο είναι το γεγονός ότι μέλη της EFSA συνδέονται με την εταιρεία της Μονσάντο, καθώς και με την ευρύτερη βιομηχανία γενετικώς μεταλλαγμένων τροφίμων, αναδεικνύοντας έτσι το πρόβλημα των αντικρουόμενων συμφερόντων.

Σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις του Corporate Europe Observer, μιας ανεξάρτητης ομάδας εταιρικής προστασίας της Ε.Ε «EFSA απέτυχε στο να οργανώσει μια επιστημονική ομάδα, που να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα και να μην έχει αντικρουόμενα ενδιαφέροντα. Άλλωστε η συνεργασία της με το λόμπυ της μεγαλύτερης βιοτεχνολογικής βιομηχανίας για την αξιολόγηση της ποιότητας των γενετικά τροποποιημένων τροφίμων υποτιμά την αξιοπιστία της».


*Η μυστηριώδης απόσυρση της έρευνας*

Ένα χρόνο μετά την δημοσίευση της έρευνας του Σεραλίνι η Journal of Food and Chemical Toxicology, αποφάσισε να την αποσύρει, παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν υπήρχε κανένας βασικός λόγος για την ενέργεια αυτή, όπως ζήτημα λογοκλοπής, ηθικό θέμα ή εύρεση λάθους. Η περίεργη αυτή απόφαση συνέπεσε 6 μήνες μετά τον διορισμό του Richard E.Goodman στην θέση του Συντάκτη της Βιοτεχνολογίας από την εταιρεία Elsevier. Ο Goodman ήταν πρώην εργαζόμενος του International Life Sciences Institute, οργάνωση της Μονσάντο, που αναπτύσσει μεθόδους αξιολόγησης κινδύνου που είναι φιλικές προς τη βιομηχανία, σχετικά με τα μεταλλαγμένα τρόφιμα, εισάγοντας αυτές στους κρατικούς κανονισμούς.

Θέλοντας να τονίσουν το ηθικό πρόβλημα που εγείρεται, λόγω της πρόσληψης πρώην εργαζομένων της Μονσάντο για τον έλεγχο της δημοσίευσης ερευνών σχετικά με τα γενετικώς μεταλλαγμένα τρόφιμα, ειδικοί ανέφεραν σε επιστημονικό site, «τώρα η Μονσάντο αποφασίζει ποιες μελέτες θα δουν το φως της δημοσιότητας και ποιες όχι; Είναι η προσπάθεια της να ελέγξει την επιστήμη;»


*Οι διαδηλωτές στην Αργεντινή*

Το τέρας της Μονσάντο είναι από πάνω μας

Μετά την χρήση φυτοφαρμάκων, τώρα η Μονσάντο αποφάσισε να φυτέψει σπόρους γενετικώς τροποποιημένων φυτών στην Κόρντομπα της Αργεντινής.

Οι κάτοικοι οργάνωσαν κινητοποιήσεις οδηγώντας τα φορτηγά που θα χρησιμοποιούνταν για την καλλιέργεια των φυτών εκτός περιοχής, με αποτέλεσμα πάνω από 20 άτομα να τραυματιστούν.

Στην ευρύτερη περιοχή έχει σημειωθεί αύξηση των κρουσμάτων του καρκίνου, των αναπνευστικών προβλημάτων, καθώς και των αλλεργικών αντιδράσεων, που συμπίπτουν με τη χρήση ψεκασμού των συγκεκριμένων φυτοφαρμάκων. Έτσι, η καλλιέργεια των γενετικά τροποποιημένων φυτών υπολογίζεται ότι θα επιφέρει σοβαρότερες συνέπειες.

«Συμμετέχω γιατί φοβάμαι την αρρώστια και το θάνατο. Ο γιος μου είναι ήδη άρρωστος και αν η Μονσάντο επιστρέψει τα πράγματα θα γίνουν χειρότερα. Εδώ πολλοί άνθρωποι υποφέρουν από τα ίδια συμπτώματα», είπε η Μαρία Τόρες, κάτοικος της περιοχής.

Ο βιολόγος Ραούλ Μοντενέγκρο , που κέρδισε το βραβείο Νόμπελ το 2004, εξήγησε ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος επίσημος μηχανισμός παρακολούθησης, για το κατά πόσο τα εν λόγω προϊόντα προκαλούν τόσο σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας. Συγκεκριμένα δεν υπάρχουν αυστηρές ιατρικές εξετάσεις αναφορικά με τον εντοπισμό των συστατικών των φυτοφαρμάκων στο αίμα, αλλά ούτε και προηγμένες περιβαλλοντολογικές μελέτες για τον έλεγχο του νερού. «Αυτές οι ελλείψεις κάνουν την Αργεντινή και την Βραζιλία παράδεισο για εταιρείες όπως η Μονσάντο», δήλωσε ο Ραούλ Μοντενέγκρο.

Το 2009 η Πρόεδρος της Αργεντινής Κριστίνα Φερνάντες δημιούργησε την Εθνική Επιτροπή Έρευνας για Αγροχημικά, προκειμένου να προβεί στη μελέτη, την πρόληψη και την εξάλειψη των συνεπειών αυτών των φυτοφαρμάκων στην υγεία των ανθρώπων. «Ωστόσο η Αργεντινή είναι παράδεισος και για τις διαγονιδιακές καλλιέργειες, η έγκριση των οποίων βασίζεται στις πληροφορίες που προέρχονται κυρίως από τις βιοτεχνολογικές εταιρείες», όπως τόνισε ο Μοντενέγκρο.

Οι κάτοικοι έχουν συσπειρωθεί μαζικά για την αποτροπή των δράσεων της κολοσσιαίας εταιρείας, παρά τις απειλές που έχουν δεχθεί κατά καιρούς. Οι διαδηλώσεις αυτές είναι μέρος μιας ολοένα και αυξανόμενης κινητοποίησης ενάντια στη Μονσάντο, που λαμβάνει διαστάσεις παγκόσμιας εμβέλειας.


----------

